# Sirennet.com economy amber lightbar LBL2



## kb9ude (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone used or seen a LBL2 lightbar? Supposed to be a Whelen Justice bar. I would like any feedback about them or at least a link to a discussion.
I am looking for an amber bar to go on my plow truck.

http://www.sirennet.com/lbl2.html

John


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If you click on the "siren net leds" thread I have pics of a buddies bar on there. He has siren nets version of the code 3 ledx 2100. He loves it. Everything says code 3 on it. i would assume the siren nets version of the whelen justice bar would be the same.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119110


----------



## kb9ude (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The sirennet "whelen" bar looks really nice. I may have to try it out.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

He is definatly very pleased with the light, and said he'd buy another one.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

kb9ude;1255372 said:


> Has anyone used or seen a LBL2 lightbar? Supposed to be a Whelen Justice bar. I would like any feedback about them or at least a link to a discussion.
> I am looking for an amber bar to go on my plow truck.
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/lbl2.html
> ...


i just bought a justice bar from truckntow.com 50" as sirennets ... with LEDS takedowns and alleys .. $848 w/ tax out the door .... truckntow tells me they use knockoff stuff to sell cheap ... just from what they said ... love my justice bar ...


----------



## kb9ude (Jun 19, 2009)

I am still thinking of buying a LBL2 and put it on my bacrack.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

it looks good to me .. may want to call sirennet to make sure warrenty is through them or whelen


----------



## Lightpro (Mar 10, 2011)

*whelen justice Lightbar*



kb9ude;1255372 said:


> Has anyone used or seen a LBL2 lightbar? Supposed to be a Whelen Justice bar. I would like any feedback about them or at least a link to a discussion.
> I am looking for an amber bar to go on my plow truck.
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/lbl2.html
> ...


You should Buy a Axixtech Torrent Lightbar It has a traffic Advisor.


----------



## UnderPSI (Jan 21, 2010)

Bringing this one back to life to see if anyone else has used this bar and what type of controller it uses for flash pattern selection.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

My buddy is still using his bar from sirennet with code 3's name on it. Never had a issue. You can use any type if indivdual switches or switch box you want. They don't require any type of special controller. Some people use the Whelen PCC8R and some guys like using a regular box with 6 switches or so in it. This is if you don't need a siren or anything. Now my buddy who has the code 3/sirennet bar uses this.

PCC8R http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelens-All-New-8-Position-Key-Pad-with-Remote-Relay-Module.html

Typical 6 switch switch box http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-PCC6W-6-Function-Lighted-Switchbox.html

What my buddy uses for the FD http://www.strobesnmore.com/Star-SVP-LCS880-Handheld-Siren-Switchbox-Command-Center.html That controls his lightbar and all his siren functions all in one.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The Sirennet bar is a justice frame with decreased diodes in the corners and Whelens no name TIR3s which are not very bright. We use to buy them but decided to stop as they did not offer clear and the output was not very good. The only thing shared with the siren net bar and the real justice is the frame. We are looking to do our own bar but want it brighter than the justice which is a great bar with really good light output. We have the regular justice and they are very bright.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Strobesnmore;1549040 said:


> The Sirennet bar is a justice frame with decreased diodes in the corners and Whelens no name TIR3s which are not very bright. We use to buy them but decided to stop as they did not offer clear and the output was not very good. The only thing shared with the siren net bar and the real justice is the frame. We are looking to do our own bar but want it brighter than the justice which is a great bar with really good light output. We have the regular justice and they are very bright.


you get what you pay for .... question - map ?? does whelen really dictate what you can advertise and how you can advertise on there lightbars ?? ex: liberty bars goes for around $2200 you cant advertise a lower price without there permission?? .. even though you already purchased it legally from them


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

You are correct Whelen has a MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) policy. We are only allowed to list at 38% off list and not a penny less. Trust me I get emails all the time to adjust prices.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

One Note we can sell anything for whatever as long as its not in print, on the site, or any other publicly displayed price.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Strobesnmore;1550319 said:


> One Note we can sell anything for whatever as long as its not in print, on the site, or any other publicly displayed price.


yah i thought i heard about that a long time ago ... i just it was BS ... yah but correct me if im wrong by technical standards you have bought the products from them so legally its yours and then whelen dictates how you can sell them ??? yeahh .... like i said i heard that long ago .... weird way of promoting your products ...


----------

